# Chaos in Tejas 2009!



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2009)

So who's going? A lineup has recently been released. Although I'm sure it's still subject to change it is my understanding that the following bands will be playing.
Cocksparrer (UK), Judgement (japan), Al (japan), Crude (japan), Pierced Arrows, Annihilation Time, Brutal Knights (Canada), Midnight, Destine Final (Spain), Young Offenders, Nodzzz, Obliteration (ex-Knife Fight), No Tolerance, The Hex Dispensers, and Unit 21. It's at Emo's in Austin on the 22nd of May for those of you who don't know already. Can't fucking wait :goat:


----------



## dime (Jan 29, 2009)

i dont know N E thing about it. please inform


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2009)

It's a punk/hardcore/crust show they have in Austin every year at a venue called Emo's. they usually do it in the spring but this year it seems they have it booked for the summer, even if you don't have enough money to get in or if you can't spange enough to get in there are always cool aftershows that are free and you meet pretty cool people outside. It's usually 2 or 3 days but on the website for the venue it only shows the 22nd of march as being booked.


----------



## dime (Jan 29, 2009)

dude fuck it. emo's sucks, i hate that venue


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah i know what you mean. overpriced, no outside alcohol, and it fucking near impossible to sneak into.


----------



## dime (Jan 30, 2009)

it is like a fucking fort. the bouncers LOVE throwing a dirty train kid out of there


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 30, 2009)

why the hell would someone want to go to a venue called emos anyway whoever came up with that name is just asking to get their ass beat!! haha


----------



## Geoff (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah I've seen my fair share of kids getting thrown out by bouncers. And they don't fuck around.


----------



## sharks77 (Feb 5, 2009)

if im in town ill probably be there, even though emos sucks. i always manage to end up missing it every year. wouldnt mind going


----------



## rob 47 (Feb 21, 2009)

FUCK YES!
Cocksparrer and crude rule!
i'll be there


----------



## expo_warrior (Feb 22, 2009)

Fuck yeah! I have to go. That venue sounds shit though.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Feb 22, 2009)

emos suuuuucks

im one of those folks who diesnt even bother.


----------



## sharks77 (Feb 23, 2009)

i really want to go see cock sparrer, but one of my friends already got his tix and theyre almost 30 bucks, theres really no way to sneak into emos either, so that pretty much sucks


----------



## expo_warrior (Feb 23, 2009)

sharks77 said:


> i really want to go see cock sparrer, but one of my friends already got his tix and theyre almost 30 bucks, theres really no way to sneak into emos either, so that pretty much sucks



fuuuuck that.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be in austin during chaos and if i busk or spange enough money i will definatly pay to get in... or just get really drunk.


----------



## sharks77 (Feb 23, 2009)

from what i hear its going to sell out super fast... i wouldnt count on being able to get in at the door


----------



## Geoff (Feb 28, 2009)

update: new bands added. PROPAGANDHI is playing and if I don't get to see them I'm going to be so pissed. I'm thinking that now I may actually fork out the cash to go to at least one or two days.


----------



## sharks77 (Feb 28, 2009)

oh shit i thought the whole thing was supposed to just be one day this year.
do you know if you have to pay for each day you want to go or do you just pay once and get in for 4 days? idk why i dont know this. haha


----------



## Geoff (Feb 28, 2009)

you pay seperatly but you can get the tickets for cheaper if you buy them all at once. and you can do it online so as to get them before they sell out. and trust me they WILL sell out.


----------



## wartomods (Mar 4, 2009)

biggest thing in austin is bmx trails/dirt jumps they have in sixth avenue, pretty cool, i wish i could ride those


----------



## Geoff (May 21, 2009)

here in austin gonna go see propagandhi tonight, fuck yeah.


----------

